# Dye Sublimation Ink



## Crossroads (Sep 25, 2006)

I've searched throught the forum and haven't seen inofrmation on this question:

Could someone in the forum tell me if Dye Ink and Die Sublimation Ink are 
different.

Have HP that has dye type ink ; Is this same as sublimation ink.​Initially placed on wrong forum.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Die Sublimation Ink*

"Dye" inks are not the same as "dye sublimation" inks. Sublimation inks work only in Epson print heads which do no produce the heat of the HP heads.


----------



## Crossroads (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Die Sublimation Ink*

Thanks Ron, I ordered Epron 1280 and c88 and should recieve them soon, was wondering the difference in inks. Thanks


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Since you have ordered the printers you will probably need to choose a print method.
Dye Sublimation or Pigmented inks such as Durabrite. The two methods use different transfer papers, different inks and different shirt blanks. The results of the prints and how they transfer are completely different as well.


----------



## dmhorn156 (Aug 8, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Since you have ordered the printers you will probably need to choose a print method.
> Dye Sublimation or Pigmented inks such as Durabrite. The two methods use different transfer papers, different inks and different shirt blanks. The results of the prints and how they transfer are completely different as well.


I want to make mugs,tshirts, tiles...preatty much everything...should I use dye sublimation inks and which brand...any recomendations where I can get it...should it be a cartridge or from a bag..etc...I am new to all this...thanks


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

dmhorn, 
I have gone both ways in sublimation. several years ago I purchased the c-88 epson with carts. it worked ok but, it was too limited as far as size of prints and the cart prices were cost prohibited. At the time when I hade the printer the color cart was all one cart so if you ran out of one color you had to get a new cart. That may have changed. I ended up upgrading to the 1280 epson. It does 13x19 prints which opens up alot more options. I also went with the bulk system to save money on ink costs and allow me to top off whatever color I was low on. I had that system for about 4 years and ran thousands of prints off of it. I recently retired the 1280 due to clogging jets and trouble with the bulk system. I am now back to cartridges using the 4880. It does 17" wide prints and I havent had any issues with it so far. It's an expensive machine but I wanted to go as hassle free as possible. I was getting tired of the 2:00am jobs because of printer issues.

As far as inks go I have used Rotech, Airtanium & now Sublijet IQ. I could not tell you anything bad about any of them. I decided to go with Sublijet IQ on my latest printer just to save on having to buy a multi-Rip and I am totally pleased with the results.

Just remember the smaller the printer the more clogging issues. When I was first starting out I went small because I wasn't sure about the business and had a budget and still made money and had excellent looking products on all. I am actually thinking of getting another c-88 and small portable press for local events.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

dmhorn156 said:


> I want to make mugs,tshirts, tiles...preatty much everything...should I use dye sublimation inks and which brand...any recomendations where I can get it...should it be a cartridge or from a bag..etc...I am new to all this...thanks


ArTainium and Sublijet IQ sublimation inks are similar, but with different compositions and color management methods.

Both are widely sold across the US. One potential major difference can be in the experienced level of support that you receive as a startup and as you progress and grow.


----------

